# Roy Harris BJJ seminar in Western NY



## Kyle (Apr 2, 2004)

Roy Harris will be coming to Rochester, NY to teach a BJJ seminar on June 5th and 6th. A limited number of private lesson slots are available, which will fill up quickly. For more information, please go to www.saundersbjj.com.

- Kyle


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2004)

Roy Harris will be coming to Rochester, NY to teach a BJJ seminar on June 5th and 6th. The topics will include taking the back mount, controlling, and finishing, plus controlling and finishing from the front mount. 

Early-bird pre-registration ($100 for both days) ends May 15. You can pay online to reserve your spot today. For more information, please go to www.saundersbjj.com

At this point there are a couple of private lesson slots still available if you are attending the seminar.

This is the first time Roy has taught the back mount topics at a seminar, so it should be some good stuff!

- Kyle


----------

